
What's the best laptop for $250 or less? - Dracosphinx
I would prefer to have a windows 7 laptop, but 8 is acceptable. I'm not aware of many good retail deals and I have no real idea of what makes a good laptop either. I'm hoping that any one of you fine people knows what I should get.
======
padseeker
I think a better question is what are you trying to do with a $200 laptop? A
chromebook might work for most of what you need it to do. You can even code
using a cloud based IDE. But obviously there are certain things that might not
work. I like how crafty sixQuarks was buying a cheap laptop and upgrading.

If you buy something used or refurbished you may be able to get what you need.
Please provide more info what you are planning to do.

------
Dracosphinx
The biggest thing I'm planning to do is use it for homework and light disc
burning. Mostly though, I don't just want to use the browser, I'm interested
in something I can take to college this coming semester.

~~~
michaelbuddy
get a tablet and a wireless keyboard. Maybe a nexus 7. That way youcan be
portable and type up stuff when you need to. Plus you _could_ write notes on
it, though. Some people like to do that on their tablet. (I usually don't) .
The nexus 7 is a small tablet granted but it's powerful, built well and if you
don't mind spending the time figuring it out, probaby producted. Plus wouldn't
you like to have 8 hours of battery vs the 1.5 hours you'll get on a cheap
laptop?

just a thought.

------
sixQuarks
I just bought a Gateway LT400U on Newegg.com for $199. I spent $10 to upgrade
it to 2GB memory, and it works great for me. I plan to take it with me
backpacking in Thailand.

------
mtgx
None work that well with $250 worth of hardware and Windows, unless you're
considering a Chromebook, which only has to run the browser, pretty much.

------
lumberjack
For $200 your best bet is a used Thinkpad T-series or X-series or business
class HP laptop from ebay or craigslist.

